# Why is our Sous Vide section sort of hidden under the  general discussion section.



## crazymoon (Jan 27, 2020)

IMHO our Sous vide section should have it's own section out here in the main forum. It sort of seems hidden where it is now.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 27, 2020)

You're right!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2020)

Good Idea!! I Agree.
I think it's because when they started the SV section, there was only a couple of us Posting SV.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 27, 2020)

Great idea!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 27, 2020)

Isn’t it a smoking meat forum?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 27, 2020)

I agree its a good idea. Been here long enough I know where the sous vide section is, but not everyone does. But also don't know how much of a pain it would be to change it. I love the forum and everything the mods do to make this forum as great as it is. Hopefully one of them will chime in and let us know. 

Ryan


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 27, 2020)

Absolutely agreed with this idea!


----------



## S-met (Jan 27, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Isn’t it a smoking meat forum?


Yes, but there is also curing, pickling, gardening, sides and dozens of other independent sub-forums.

Additionally, some if not many have used a combination of SV and smoke on the same cook.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 27, 2020)

This topic comes up every so often about one section or another. This is a smoking forum first and foremost but we try to do other topics to make this a place where you can come for everything. Unfortunately we will never please everyone. 

We will look into this.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 27, 2020)

Take a survey of what threads get featured on the carousel.
Probably the season, but appears to me most are not  (direct) smoking related.

Myself, I would prefer LESS  sections.  Don't have any suggestions to accomplish that goal.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 28, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> Unfortunately we will never please everyone.



I'm one that thinks there are to many sub forums already, but maybe if you did an "Indoor cooking" forum you can lump all the air frying, SV'ing, baking and rib boiling, all into a common section.


----------



## forktender (Jan 28, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Isn’t it a smoking meat forum?


Have you even looked at the sub forum list? There are more sub forums on the list that don't even come close to the amount of hits a  Sous Vide sub forum would generate. Hit's equal selling power to advertising companies when it comes to the world of internet forums. The more hits the forum has to offer the higher the chances of it landing new companies that want to give Jeff money to advertise here on the forum it's a win, win. 
Well, is it really? 
Seeing that the "hidden" sub forum already exists does it make sense to create another sub forum to add to the list of many sub forums? It absolutely does, by making it more visible to new prospective members it could be the thing that makes them join this forum. I know that I had my reasons when I joined this forum and one of them was the quick access to many styles of cooking and food processing and the many different types informative posts made by the members here not only the posts that went into smoking things.
I think it would be a smart move to add the hidden S.V too its own sub forum because by making it more visible it will generate more hits and hits are what keep forums alive and well.
But hey what would I know about running an interweb forum, right???

Yours truly.
Daniel Axelrod


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 28, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Isn’t it a smoking meat forum?


I scroll down through and see breakfast ,composting etc. but not SV as it is hidden is all I'm saying.Our forum is mainly smoking but everything else is here,that is what makes it so great!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 28, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Isn’t it a smoking meat forum?



I certainly agree with this sentiment but I also love the fact that the forum has expanded to cover so many different topics. It's basically a one-stop shop for anything food related. Getting down to the nitty gritty though, how many briskets, pork butts, and ribs do you really want to see? Sure, they are the root of the forum and should get their due respect but the roots are spreading...in all sorts of directions. I know when I got my sous vide circulator, that was the only time I've ever been frustrated trying to find info. I did not see the sub forum hidden and just had to do a general search, which didn't turn up a lot of info.



bmudd14474 said:


> Unfortunately we will never please everyone



This is all too true. There's just no way it's gonna happen, but I will give a big nod to the staff for listening to the members and doing what they can to accommodate the requests. I could only imagine if 120,000 people sent in a request for a change, but you all are great about making the changes that make sense. IMHO, this one makes sense.

My .02 and probably gonna get change back,
Robert


----------



## S-met (Jan 28, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> I know when I got my sous vide circulator, that was the only time I've ever been frustrated trying to find info. I did not see the sub forum hidden and just had to do a general search, which didn't turn up a lot of info.


Have you tried the Anova website or dedicated SV forums? I'm not saying not to, but it is sooo painful dealing with all of the bad cooks on there and their misinformation. 

There are a lot of bad bbq-ers out there too, but many of the great contributors to this site (including SV among other things) hold a strong understanding of the how&why rather than hodgepodge anecdotes and outright dangerous information.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 28, 2020)

Well the SV section is out in the open now.  Not hidden.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 28, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Well the SV section is out in the open now. Not hidden.


All you have to do here is ask . Just don't get that at other places .


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 29, 2020)

Great moderators /Admins on this site,thanks folks !


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 29, 2020)

S-met said:


> Have you tried the Anova website or dedicated SV forums? I'm not saying not to, but it is sooo painful dealing with all of the bad cooks on there and their misinformation.



I did not...and for what I consider a valid reason. I've run this gamut numerous times with different products and gotten the exact results you noted. I saw no point in putting myself through several hours of torture to come away more confused than when I started. 



pc farmer said:


> Well the SV section is out in the open now.  Not hidden.



Adam...cannot thank you and the rest of the staff enough!! This is just my take on things but I'll share why this means a lot to me. I have ZERO faith in the information I find doing a general Internet search, especially anything food related. I've been part of this forum for quite a while now and have come to know and trust a lot of the people here. When I see something posted, I know I can pretty much take it to the bank if it comes from certain members. That takes a huge amount of time and guess work out of things and you can pretty much count on having something really good. In addition to these reasons, I can come here and find everything I need for spectacular food in one place. I don't have to jump all over the 'Net looking for stuff.

Heck, now that this is where it's easy to find, I've spent a lot of time this morning reading through it and see a ton of things I missed when they were posted. Been fun catching up and seeing "new" stuff. I tend to start looking at New Threads, then move to General Discussion, and down the list of sub forums from there. Now that this one is out there front and center I'll start checking it regularly when I log into the forum. I've already gotten a ton of ideas just this morning..

Thanks so much again!!
Robert


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 29, 2020)

A+++++ for this staff.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 29, 2020)

Just checked this and... vu'a la - it's there! Thank you very much to moderators and admins on this forum!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2020)

Mods & Admins--->>>


----------



## clifish (Jan 29, 2020)

I have to say this forum is in the top 3 I have ever belonged to both in staff and members.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 29, 2020)

clifish said:


> I have to say this forum is in the top 3 I have ever belonged to both in staff and members.



I used to spend a lot of time in chat rooms and forums but it seemed as though there were always trolls looking for trouble and constant flame wars. I just got sick of it all and decided to totally forsake the entire concept. I stayed away from everything  for about 20 years, then I found this place. Lurked for quite a while until I saw the environment here was different than anything else I'd seen on the 'Net. Still I was cautious though after joining. Gradually I found peace here, got comfortable, and now just love this place.  Y'all are awesome!!

Robert


----------

